# Aggressive/ Angry/ Loud/ High Energy Music Thread



## Dragunov (Oct 2, 2013)

Looking for music.
If you have anything that fits the title post in this thread.

I'll start.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Want to hear some really happy/upbeat-sounding music with lyrics about thousands of people dying?

Every DragonForce song ever.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## grassafue (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## Phil (Dec 27, 2010)

Can't think of anything that fits the thread title better than this.

Also: @bigstupidgrin & @Cheveyo


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Phil said:


> Can't think of anything that fits the thread title better than this.
> 
> Also: @bigstupidgrin & @Cheveyo


I don't frequent concerts too much, but one of my favorites was Testament (missed them due to tardiness) Megadeth then Slayer in Hillsboro Oregon in 2010. Awesome show. RIP Jeff Hanneman


----------



## Mimic octopus (May 3, 2014)




----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Underrated Sabbath song IMO.


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Phil (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## Morn (Apr 13, 2010)

Dmitri Shostakovich - Symphony No. 10, II 





Michael Nyman - Knowing the Ropes





Sergio Prokoviev - Symphony no. 2





Christopher Rouse - Gorgon


----------



## heaveninawildflower (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## heaveninawildflower (Feb 5, 2012)

...


----------



## Morn (Apr 13, 2010)

A few more, this time from film music.
Nothing beats an orchestral brass section.


----------



## Empty (Sep 28, 2011)

Chinese-Mongolian Blackish Folk Power Metal.


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

Listen to this album if you want angry (The Poison and Ten Years Today are quite good if you're looking for specific songs).


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

@_Morn_ Appreciated for quality, though I don't quite know if those fit the average person's conception of "aggressive/high energy". 

@_Empty_ Nice! Always wished there were more instrumental power-metal bands around.

Think this is the "angriest" I can handle ...


----------

